# need EXPERT in IBS



## shopping and dropping (Aug 1, 2004)

ok i don't want to disgust anyone but here it goes.... lately i have been having small stools... LIKE A BUNTCH of them in one day, then at night i have a little looser ones ( not like "d" or anything) and it hurts a lot... I just stopped taking the magnesium citrate a couple of weeks ago and i just started 7th grade so maybe it's schedual change but i dunno... can someone help me ? Am i like backed up, or completely clear?


----------



## daliatree (Sep 9, 2004)

hey therewell if they are like rabbit poos to begin with, those signify constipated poos, esp if they are hard to release and involve pain. If they are like normal looking poos, mid brown, good shape, then by the end of each day, it sounds like you are emptying your bowels. Do you feel like you go to bed with an empty bowel? I would add a bit more soluble fibre to my diet...what do you eat on an average day?


----------

